# Verbindung zwischen 2 Steuerung über Profibus -> direkte Zuweisung



## CrazyCat (9 Oktober 2006)

Gibt es eine Möglichkeit die Daten automatisch, über eine Tabelle den Eingängen bzw. Ausgängen zuzuweisen?

Sprich: DB100.DBW10 = AW0 bzw.
          ED10 = DB52.DBD0 usw.

Wenn ich mich recht erinnere gab es da eine Möglichkeit, wenn man 2 Steuerungen miteinander koppelt, derartige Zuweisungen vorzunehmen, wodurch die Daten ständig auf dem gleichen Stand waren.

Weiß jemand ob und wie man die Kopplung auf diesem System basierend aufbauen kann?


----------



## Ralle (9 Oktober 2006)

Hm, ich hab mal eine Master-CPU mit 7 CPU (diese 7 als Slave) verbunden. Dabei gibt man jeweils einen EA-Bereich an. Diese EA-Bereiche sind dann faktisch ständig miteinander verbunden. Für DB mußt du halt mit BLKMOVE die Daten umkopieren, das wars.


----------



## CrazyCat (9 Oktober 2006)

Also die EA - Bereiche die ich in der Kopplung angebe sind immer miteinander verbunden, ohne zusätzliche Transferbehle.

Wenn ich 80 Byte direkt austauschen will, dann muss ich 80 Byte der EA - Bereiche dafür opfern, oder?

Eine direkte Kopplung DB100.DBW0 in Steuerung1 = DB52.DBW10 in Steuerung2 ist dann nicht möglich, oder?

Wäre es möglich einen kompletten Datenbaustein an die andere Steuerung zu senden?


----------



## Ralle (9 Oktober 2006)

Mit den E/A das siehst du richtig.
Schau mal in die Standard Library unter Communication Blocks, da sollte doch etwas dabei sein.


----------



## Werner54 (9 Oktober 2006)

*$iemens hat alles*

@CrazyCat

schau mal unter *Beitrags-ID:*20982954


----------



## uncle_tom (9 Oktober 2006)

*Profibus Kommunikation*

Hallo CrazyCat,

abhängig davon, welche Steuerungstypen 300er 400er und welche Profibus-
schnittstellen Onboard oder CP du verwendest, gibt es die Möglichkeit
mittels S7-Kommunikation oder S7 Basiskommunikation direkt auf
Datenbausteinbereiche in den Partnerstationen zuzugreifen.

S7-Basiskommunikation:
SFC 72,73

S7-Kommunikation:
SFB 14,15


----------



## CrazyCat (10 Oktober 2006)

@Uncle_Tom:

Danke, das ist das was ich gesucht habe.


Könnte es sein das die Tabelle, die ich meine, nur für den MPI - Bus zur Verfügung steht?


----------

